
Show HN: Would you have survived the Titanic? - aliabd
https://www.gradio.app/hub/hub-titanic#2
======
mtmail
Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23971143](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23971143)

------
scott31
The data could be better presented in a simple graph. Besides the website is
sending a request twice a second for whatever reason and it takes quite a long
time for data to update after moving the slider, can't even tell if data I'm
looking at is correct or stale.

Not something worth repeatedly spamming Show HN with

------
codewritinfool
"Perishes and Survives" labels change places when you adjust the sliders. This
threw me off for a while until I realized that the data wasn't making sense.

------
phlipski
Yes - I would have told Rose to make room on that door for me!

